
Blast from Past: Smashing the Stack for Fun and Profit (1996) - signa11
http://www.phrack.org/issues/49/14.html#article
======
quietbritishjim
The site seems to be down, so here's an archive.org link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200214132027/http://www.phrack...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200214132027/http://www.phrack.org/issues/49/14.html)

------
wskinner
This has been posted a number of times. The largest discussion was this thread
from 11 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=943185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=943185)

